

Imagpic makes Internet advertising beautiful - gamifio
http://startupdope.com/imagpicreview/

======
onion2k
_We are looking for beta testers which is our biggest hurdle right now._

Startups in a nutshell right there. For the majority of technical founders
building tech is _easy_ compared to getting people to try it, talk about it,
and ultimately buy in to it. If you can't solve that problem then your startup
will fail, regardless of the code you can write.

